
Ask HN: Where/how to recruit survey respondents for preliminary market research? - cauterized
Specifically, for a B2C company, what are some ways to find a representative sample of a broad consumer market to answer a few exploratory questions intended to gauge market needs?
======
sharemywin
[https://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home](https://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home)

10 cents per question for minimum 500 people.

~~~
cauterized
Thank you!

